# Toddler gums bleeding?



## charliebear

Hi ladies, I'm after a bit of your knowledge! 

When brushing AJ's teeth his gums are bleeding? (around the teeth he has :dohh: )
Just wondering if this is normal?
He's currently teething, so his gums are sore, he's obviously in pain when brushing - thats if he lets me near him without him screaming like I'm murdering him. 

Thank you :flower:


----------



## isil

My son's gums have never bled so I don't have personal experience of this. I know it's bad if it's an adult...but maybe in a toddler it's to do with inflammation and stuff so there will be more blood in the gums? There are a few dental nurses around on here so hopefully they'll be able to help!


----------



## tasha41

Elyse's gums have bled while she's been teething during brushing, but to my knowledge it's been only around the areas where the teeth are coming through?


----------



## candeur

Serens gums did bleed a little but like tasha said only around the area where the tooth was coming through x


----------



## llamedos

Daft question, but are you using a baby brush? The toothbrushes for older children have stiffer bristles.

If it isn't just around the erupting teeth, it might be worth taking him to a dentist, even just to have your mind set at rest.


----------



## Serene123

I had this for the first time last week, where her very back tooth is cutting through it was bleeding :(

We just switched to a 2+ toothbrush, maybe I should go back to baby until they're through..


----------



## charliebear

OMG, I feel like such a plank! :dohh:

I asked OH to pick AJ a new toothbrush up last Saturday. Just checked and its only the next size up! :wacko: I knew I'd never noticed the funky ones with beads in before. 

Wait till I speak to him :nope:
Off to the chemist I go tomorrow, poor baby :(

Thank you ladies :flower:


----------



## oct-bump

O dear! I think I've been using an older kids toothbrush too. My LOs gums have bled around her teeth last time I brushed (2 nights ago - I'm scared to brush them again cause she was screaming so much and the blood). I'll be buying a new one too. Thanks for the information!


----------



## November1984

Okay, okay did your LO have a fever at all with it?

A few months back my LO had a fever on and off and no other symptoms except for swollen, bleeding gums that came on suddenly along with bad breath. It took him over a month to go totally back to normal.

We did not find out what was wrong BUT the doc said he could have had strep throat (as his throat was swollen too) which allowed bacteria to move up into his gums or HSV-1 (oral herpes). I read that 80% of the population gets the virus which many times lies dormant in the system except the first infection which can cause swollen, bleeding gums, sore throat especially in toddlers. I have never had an outbreak (coldsores) and neither has my OH so I am guessing if that was it he got it from a play area.


----------



## charliebear

November1984 said:


> Okay, okay did your LO have a fever at all with it?
> 
> A few months back my LO had a fever on and off and no other symptoms except for swollen, bleeding gums that came on suddenly along with bad breath. It took him over a month to go totally back to normal.
> 
> We did not find out what was wrong BUT the doc said he could have had strep throat (as his throat was swollen too) which allowed bacteria to move up into his gums or HSV-1 (oral herpes). I read that 80% of the population gets the virus which many times lies dormant in the system except the first infection which can cause swollen, bleeding gums, sore throat especially in toddlers. I have never had an outbreak (coldsores) and neither has my OH so I am guessing if that was it he got it from a play area.

Thank you for your reply hun. Some very useful info there. 
Hope your LO is now ok.

AJ did not have a fever. And the bleeding has stopped now we have changed toothbrushes.


----------

